# Favorite dog?



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

Im bored, watching toy story and me and me and Bert = Astoundingly Amazing  start talking about dogs


My fave are Dalmations and jack russles :3


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ADORABLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   hehe</div>


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing (Mar 29, 2010)

I like all medium sized dogs, except for dalmations. Their fur/hair whatever they have is just too tight... Huge dogs, and small dogs I'll pass on.
annd the picture:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> I like all medium sized dogs, except for dalmations. Their fur/hair whatever they have is just too tight... Huge dogs, and small dogs I'll pass on.


Pictures to. so we can all aweh ... DO IT


----------



## Elyse (Mar 29, 2010)

Golden Retrievers <3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">














</div>


----------



## merinda! (Mar 29, 2010)

These ones.
Although they bark alot.
But still.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Multi shih-tzu?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

Labradors.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## -Aaron (Mar 29, 2010)

I like these dogs because they're really good. Sometimes they're so small and cute like a chihuahua, but sometimes they're big too. I also like them because they're really cheap, and I feel that I get the most out of my money. They're also hard to identify to what breed they are, because they all look similar. Sometimes, you can also dress them up, which makes them look even more special.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Yokie (Mar 29, 2010)

-mez said:
			
		

> These ones.
> Although they bark alot.
> But still.
> 
> ...


That one.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not a dog fan.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Pear (Mar 29, 2010)

Border Collies! 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









</div>


----------



## kalinn (Mar 29, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Border Collies!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


^border collies 


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>and morkies!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Jack Russells and goldenss. I have a jrt right now.

http://i818.photobucket.com/albums/zz106/Steve65_photos/Snow/050.jpg

http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/RoseBud3996/Awwwwwwww.jpg


----------



## Micah (Mar 29, 2010)

I have four dogs. Three greyhounds and one Jack Russell. Here's two of my four dogs:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Awww...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jasmine</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jasmine 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Buddy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Yes, I take pictures of my dogs using Photo Booth.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm not a dog fan.


Same .. just I love dalmations


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 29, 2010)

You are all smalltime.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## easpa (Mar 29, 2010)

Shih Tzu's and King Charles.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## OJ. (Mar 29, 2010)

German shepherds, and chihuahuas.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 29, 2010)

Collies, Yorkies, Huskies, Malamutes, etc


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2010)

Labrador Retrievers were here.  All of you small dogs better leave before you get eaten.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My two Black Labradors</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

WHIPPETS!


im not jokeing I do like them  






AWE! /lol


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Labrador Retrievers were here.  All of you small dogs better leave before you get eaten.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My two Black Labradors</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Names? 

I like the fluffier one :3


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 29, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smokey and Lucy.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute :3


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing (Mar 29, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> WHIPPETS!
> 
> 
> im not jokeing I do like them
> ...


Not gonna lie. That is one ugly dog... 0.o


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of them are, but I like the way there body curves and .. they just look interesting to me


----------



## Niall (Mar 29, 2010)

Sheep Dogs

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2010)

Beagle, Labrador, Dachsund (those short feet are so cute *3* ) And oy, i forget most of them already xD


----------



## ashwee (Mar 29, 2010)

my favorite dogs are chihuahuas 
but we have a shiba inu, and i still love him to death 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my puppy<3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> my favorite dogs are chihuahuas
> but we have a shiba inu, and i still love him to death
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>my puppy<3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Aww *3*


----------



## John102 (Mar 29, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Labradors.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Did I ever tell you that you had good taste?


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but I appreciate the compliment.  ^_^


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 29, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> my favorite dogs are chihuahuas
> but we have a shiba inu, and i still love him to death
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>my puppy<3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Aweh, your dog is so cute, what's his name?


----------



## ashwee (Mar 29, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shadow :3
he's adorable, it's amazing how a dog so cute can be so mischievous :O


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 29, 2010)

British Bulldogs. 
best...Dog...EVA


----------



## ashwee (Mar 29, 2010)

i wish i had a chihuahua..


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 29, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> i wish i had a chihuahua..


Chihuahuas aren't dogs, there yappy rats on leads... -shudders- there heads freak me out....


----------



## ashwee (Mar 29, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but.. they are sooo cute
and they look so funny when you see them waddling down the street


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 29, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute means: Freaky to you? Lolmao.
I cant stand them, i have to look away.
Plus the Chihuahua is the symbol of a WAG.


----------



## ashwee (Mar 29, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah
i dont think they are freaky 
i think they are adorablee
but thats just my opinion


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As is his, so he shouldn't really be forcing his opinion :U

But i agree


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2010)

Scottish Terriers are the only sensible option


----------



## Nic (Mar 29, 2010)

Chow-Chow and Husky.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 29, 2010)

Yorkie Bichon mix.

That's what kind my puppy is.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2010)

Border Collies, Golden Retrievers and Beagles.


----------



## lilypad (Mar 29, 2010)

Collies (which is what my dog is), Pomeranians, Pugs, and Huskies. 

But I do think the majority of dogs are cute (;


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2010)

I like most type of dogs.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You are all smalltime.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Those dogs are cool!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 30, 2010)

Tiger


----------



## Niall (Mar 30, 2010)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them too


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 30, 2010)

Ohmigosh, I love love LOVE Golden Retrievers. The puppies are pretty much the cutest things that ever happened. X3 I like black labs too, and Westies.


----------



## Hirosho (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Cottonball (Mar 30, 2010)

Hirosho said:
			
		

>


Aweh


----------



## Robin (Mar 30, 2010)

I love all dogs  They are my favourite animals. 

I love my dog the most though


----------



## kenziegirl (Mar 31, 2010)

YAY!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pitbull</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 3, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I love all dogs  They are my favourite animals.
> 
> I love my dog the most though


^


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 3, 2010)

I kick your dog.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 3, 2010)

With some chili... mmm!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 3, 2010)

You. 

Hahahahahahahahhaha,

Jk, I don't really like dogs. I mean I do... just not really into them, ya' know?


----------

